# graco nova 390



## sagebrush123 (Mar 11, 2011)

Does anyone own one and if so have you had alot of issues or servicing of this sprayer?


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Yes the purge hose is garbage. It's a tiny piece of rubber that clogs easily causing it to blow off and shoot paint around like a loose fire hose. Learned that the hard way 

The rig is great I've had mine for 4 years been my backup for 2 of those, 1 repack and it runs like a champ. That being said there isn't enough savings to make me want a new 390 over at least a 395. And if you'll be working it a lot you'll save wear and tear with a larger pump.


----------



## sagebrush123 (Mar 11, 2011)

sorry moderators for the wrong location for this post..it fooled myself to when looking for it tonight


My nova 390 is NEW. I probably sprayed less than 3 hours and I cannot get a prime.

SW said he would look at it for nothing-but I am thinking-hey, this is just out of the box(so to speak)

I have had it sitting cleaned out and resting in thinner.....for only a few weeks and when I went to put in some long term-solution(pump saver) I could not get a prime...

please don't post silly stuff like was the pressure up or was it plugged in...etc......


WHAT could possibly be the problem on a new machine?


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

If all the hoses are clear I would think it's an electrical problem and should be covered as a manufacturers defect


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

I have a 390 but not the nova since I did not buy it from SW. Mine has been a solid small pump over the years but in truth I have not used it since late 08.


----------



## sagebrush123 (Mar 11, 2011)

how could it be an electrical problem if it is making a motorsound? but no prime power suction?

just checking with the spray chiefs like yourself here----for early diagnosis- the SW man is gonna fix it-but I was willing to get rid of it if it is gonna be high maintenance.

thanks for input.

happy weekend!


----------



## A+HomeWork (Dec 10, 2010)

No prime?

Either the packings aren't tight and holding pressure or the check ball is not seating properly on the compression stroke.

The intake tube has a little gasket (rubber or plastic)that could be letting air suck in during the up-stroke of the pump which would counter-act the ability to draw material in order to prime the pump.

I just bought a back-up Ultimate Nova 395 to my 11 year old 395, so the 390 could be slightly different. I doubt it though.

If you are willing to take a small chance, disassemble it and lay each piece in order so you can rebuild it and there might be debris in there keeping it from priming up.

Good Luck!


----------



## A J (Aug 9, 2011)

Sagebrush Your problem is that the ball is stuck in the seat. It happens when the pump sits for awhile. Just give it a good rap with a rubber mallet or piece of wood right above the joint of the pick up tube and fluid section. You can do this while it's running. Prime valve open. Thump it, check and repeat if necessary. Happy Days


----------



## painter53 (Jan 1, 2012)

I've had a 395 for around 7 or 8 years with no problems and I needed a new back up sprayer. The mgr at SW told me the 390 was the same pump but not as heavy so I purchased one for a big job at the end of last summer where I needed to carry it up 4 flights of stairs. I plugged it in the first time and it blew the circuit breaker. I added an extension cord to it and it helped but would still blow an occasional fuse. I got it home and then it started blowing fuses in the machine . I had to special order the right fuse which I did and it still blows the fuses and SW wouldn't take it back , so it's sitting in my garage until I find some one at graco to refund my money on it. I've talked to a couple other painters that had the same problems.


----------



## Mr. Paintman (Dec 16, 2020)

sagebrush123 said:


> sorry moderators for the wrong location for this post..it fooled myself to when looking for it tonight
> 
> 
> My nova 390 is NEW. I probably sprayed less than 3 hours and I cannot get a prime.
> ...


SO IT WAS BRAND NEW AND YOU HAD IT SOAKING IN THINNER OR GAS? EITHER OR ......WHY? EVEN WHEN YOU HAVE A SMALLER RIG FOR JUST OILS AND URETHANE S YOU DONT LEAVE THE STUFF IN THE PUMP , HOSES OR GUNS. YOU WANNA BACK THAT UP RIGHT AWAY WITH WATER AND THEN PUMP SAVER. AND LEAVE THAT IN..


----------



## Mr. Paintman (Dec 16, 2020)




----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

Mr. Paintman said:


> SO IT WAS BRAND NEW AND YOU HAD IT SOAKING IN THINNER OR GAS? EITHER OR ......WHY? EVEN WHEN YOU HAVE A SMALLER RIG FOR JUST OILS AND URETHANE S YOU DONT LEAVE THE STUFF IN THE PUMP , HOSES OR GUNS. YOU WANNA BACK THAT UP RIGHT AWAY WITH WATER AND THEN PUMP SAVER. AND LEAVE THAT IN..


There is nothing wrong with leaving mineral spirits in the pump in fact that is what is recommended by graco. Not supposed to leave them in lacquer thinner though as it can swell the high density polyethelene packings.


----------



## Mr. Paintman (Dec 16, 2020)

Well there's really no need to soak it in thinners. It's brand new. It's a BIG fire hazard and the smell alone will mess your garage up. And thinners will eat at anything rubber or plastic. Like them little gaskets, washers and what not. And it's expensive nowadays.


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

Mr. Paintman said:


> Well there's really no need to soak it in thinners. It's brand new. It's a BIG fire hazard and the smell alone will mess your garage up. And thinners will eat at anything rubber or plastic. Like them little gaskets, washers and what not. And it's expensive nowadays.


I certainly wouldn't start running water through my pumps, I use regular car anti freeze for storage. regular mineral spirits is about the same price and way less expensive than graco pump armor.


----------



## Mr. Paintman (Dec 16, 2020)

cocomonkeynuts said:


> I certainly wouldn't start running water through my pumps, I use regular car anti freeze for storage. regular mineral spirits is about the same price and way less expensive than graco pump armor.


Well aren't you certainly wonderful. I didn't say leave the water in. And I didn't say gracos pump saver either. Are you one of those dudes who just like to debunk and judge everybody and claim to be the nations best house painter? Ya know there are several ways to do just about everything. Whats good for the goose just might not be good for the gander. But I do rememeber my dad had a real old HUGE electric graco 333 sprayer, with the HUGE pipe on a hose looking thing you could put in a 55gal. drum. Heavy. It was actually a good running powerful rig. But the gun which was graco. But it was the best gun for a sprayer you could get. It was solid brass and had a perfect fitting pistol type grip on it, that was just simple perfection. Haven't seen one like it since. He got it in Detroit then went out West.


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

Mr. Paintman said:


> *Well aren't you certainly wonderful.* I didn't say leave the water in. And I didn't say gracos pump saver either. Are you one of those dudes who just like to debunk and judge everybody and claim to be the nations best house painter? Ya know there are several ways to do just about everything. Whats good for the goose just might not be good for the gander. But I do rememeber my dad had a real old HUGE electric graco 333 sprayer, with the HUGE pipe on a hose looking thing you could put in a 55gal. drum. Heavy. It was actually a good running powerful rig. But the gun which was graco. But it was the best gun for a sprayer you could get. It was solid brass and had a perfect fitting pistol type grip on it, that was just simple perfection. Haven't seen one like it since. He got it in Detroit then went out West.


You misunderstand. I meant no point running water through a solvent pump. just makes a mess and end of the day takes longer to clean and flush out before using again. With some solvent materials water or alcohol through the pump can actually cause them to setup inside the machine as well.
Those old hydrualic pumps were pretty cool looking


----------

